# By my goat friends……..



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Mike has spoken I I guess this is goodby it should be easier to win the forum game now I didn’t even get 1,000 posts So along…… 



Not all my friends have goats only the best-THE GOAT 2022.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Why are you leaving


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Are you being serious cause if so I’m gonna miss you 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

The tribe has spoken


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Not this tribe member 🙋🏻‍♀️


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

What post is that in anyway


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Are you being serious cause if so I’m gonna miss you


Thank you that made my day ummmmm I don’t know if I am yet this place is just so good….. hmmmmm let me wait for some more people to see this post


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Show Off Your Wildlife Pictures








Show Off Your Wildlife Pictures


OMG!!! It looks like a little Bulbasaur. Apparently they live in my freshly leveled dirt site for the New barn lol.




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂 I doubt it….. I haven’t watched all of the Star Wars movies either 🤫 but I’m a big Harry Potter fan! Have you read or watched it?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

No not yet…..


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I ain’t gonna kick you out but you have to at least read the books 😆 they are so good


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok I will soon


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope you aren't seriously leaving, The Goat. You know Mike was kidding right? 😉


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> I hope you aren't seriously leaving, The Goat. You know Mike was kidding right?


I do Mellonfriend


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Good lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

How could I ever leave this place


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I know right 🤪


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

We have a great group here and good sense of humor. Even when not everyone has the same first language. Mike is fun to cut up with and you have been a welcomed addition to our band of merry goat people!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Are you talking to both of us I assume 😅 if so thank you that’s made my day!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes both of you.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> We have a great group here and good sense of humor. Even when not everyone has the same first language. Mike is fun to cut up with and you have been a welcomed addition to our band of merry goat people!


The 65 days I’ve had have been amazing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mike was joking around. I'm sorry you took it as serious.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Mike was joking around. I'm sorry you took it as serious.


I was joking to I wont leave this place even if mike says. Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂 this is wild


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> this is wild


Lol I tricked a mod!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😬😂


----------

